# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Προσάραξη δεξαμενόπλοιου  Αλεξανδρούπολη στον Πατραϊκό

## Trakman

Το δεξαμενόπλοιο «Αλεξανδρούπολη», με 12μελές πλήρωμα -αποτελούμενο από Έλληνες, οι οποίοι είναι όλοι καλά στην υγεία τους- προσάραξε το πρωί σε αμμώδη αβαθή, στη θαλάσσια περιοχή Δρέπανο της Αχαΐας.

Το «Αλεξανδρούπολη» ξεκίνησε από την Ελευσίνα με προορισμό την Κυλλήνη, έμφορτο με 2.400 τόνους καυσίμου GPO.

Ο κυβερνήτης του δεξαμενόπλοιου επιχειρεί να το αποκολλήσει με ίδια μέσα, ενώ στο σημείο έχουν σπεύσει δύο πλωτά του Λιμενικού και ένα ρυμουλκό, ώστε να επέμβουν εάν χρειαστεί.

Δύτης του Λιμενικού ελέγχει τα ύφαλα του δεξαμενόπλοιου προκειμένου να διαπιστωθεί εάν αυτό έχει υποστεί ρήγμα. Δεν έχει αναφερθεί, πάντως, θαλάσσια ρύπανση, ενώ ο καιρός στην περιοχή είναι καλός.

www.zougla.gr

----------


## Trakman

Εδώ φαίνεται η περιοχή. Το πλοίο προσάραξε στην άκρη του τμήματος της στεριάς που εισχωρεί στη θάλασσα.



φώτο: www.rion.gr

----------


## Trakman

Απ' ότι φαίνεται το πλοίο αποκολλήθηκε.

Image1.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Κι εδώ στο αγκυροβόλι έξω από τα Αραχωβίτικα, μετά την περιπέτειά του.

Trakakis_PC146725.jpg

----------


## Leo

Καλά μας έστειλες, το άχισες και το έκλεισες με όλες τισ τιμές και τις δόξες. Επίσης σχόλιο δικό μου, Δόξα τον Θεό για όλους που η Θάλασσα είναι καθαρή. 
Ευχαριστούμε Γιώργο  :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

> Εδώ φαίνεται η περιοχή. Το πλοίο προσάραξε στην άκρη του τμήματος της στεριάς που εισωρεί στη θάλασσα.


Το οποίο σημαίνετε επαρκώς με πράσινο σημαντήρα!!! 

DSC00142.JPG
*(Φώτο κατα την αντικατάσταση του το 2003)*

----------

